# Anyone live near Springfield, MO?



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

Hello. I posted this in the HT area as well, but was wondering if there was anyone who lived close to me that would work for food  (steaks and cold beverages) to help me get my REW/BFD up and running 

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That sounds like a deal.... not sure if we got anyone else hangin' around from that area yet. If I lived close I'd take ya up on that offer though.


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie. I *WISH *you were closer!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you was a bit closer to the Mississippi River I'd say treat me to one of those big catfish fishin' trips and I'd make a visit... I've heard they catch them upwards of 75-80lbs up there regularly.


----------

